# For those who don't rel;oad yet,$485 for 1500 M855/SS109's plus $33.50 shipping



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like a good deal

Buy Guns and Ammo 5.56 - 62GR - SS109 - Weekend Sale $484.99 /1500 rds - New Lower Shipping! » Buy Guns and Ammo


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Not a bad price.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fair in line with some of the free shipping 1000 round offers that have been showing up


----------

